# SHTF Walmart list



## anim8r21 (Sep 4, 2009)

I've started compiling a list of things to grab in the event of emergency. Yes, I know I should buy it ahead of time, but some of us are poor. I figure just before Armageddon, I can max out my credit card and spend the rent money! Timing will be everything!
So, when the news reports start getting serious, what would be your last minute grabs? Obviously guns, ammo, and canned food, but what else would you go after?
Maybe unusual things that the sheeple won't trample you for?


----------



## tunnelvision (Jul 2, 2015)

Besides the food and ammo. I would buy over the counter meds and vitamins, paper goods, gas cans, motor oil, filters, lamp oil, and the list goes on.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

This isn't my list, but from a new book I just started called 'The Borrowed World' by Franklin Horton. Anyway this guy leaves a list for his wife of things to pick up at Walmart. First she gets a few thousand in small bills out of the bank, then fills up the vehicle and extra cans with gas and some with diesel. Then at the store it's: large jars of peanut butter, large jars of jelly, 15 lbs of coffee, several boxes of tea, 20lbs rice, 2 doz diff kinds of noodles, dried soup mixes, Ramen, flour, sugar, salt and spices, pancake mix, syrup, ketchup, tomato sauces, tuna, several canned hams, toilet paper, paper towels, aluminum foil, paper plates, plastic ware, garbage bags and baggies. Then in the camping section it was propane cylinders, 5 gal cans Coleman fuel, Isobutane canisters, extra mantles, boxes of kitchen matches, several dozen cheap butane lighters, and slow burning candles. Then they went back in and got another cart full of stuff they didn't mention. The premise is that the guy is prepped but wants her to get extra, which is what a lot of novels do. I'd probably do the same, except the vehicles are always full and extra in cans. But I'd definitely hit a store for more if it looked like a real SHTF situation. Can always help (or trade) with neighbors that didn't make it to the store.
Weapons you should have already along with training, also first aid books, supplies and training....and lots of water. I'd probably add beans, jerky, granola bars, dried fruit, booze(to trade), cigarettes(to trade), fresh batteries, hard candy, hand sanitizer and anything that catches my eye that I think I might use.
:scratch Positive I left a bunch out but this might help get the gears going.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

There's really never enough ammo in the local Wal-Mart - EVER. 

Cabela's, Bass Pro, & Gander Mtn (as well as Academy & Dicks) often get in good shipments, but prepare to pay a lot. 
Anyways, you don't want to wait until the last minute.

20lbs of rice? I should hope you already have a LOT more than that stored!


----------



## anim8r21 (Sep 4, 2009)

I doubt anyone on here is waiting until the last minute! My idea with this list is a "last ditch, spend all the money, grab it before everyone else does and run for home before it all goes in the crapper" list
I wondered one day, if I'm out in town and a nuke hits Dallas (75 miles away), what would I grab in that last 15-30 minutes before everyone else goes nuts!
I agree about going to other stores, maybe places less mainstream than walmart. Freeze dried food at academy or Gander mtn., maybe grab a generator from Home Depot or harbor freight. Heck even the "everything's a dollar store" carries canned food.


----------



## tunnelvision (Jul 2, 2015)

Gians I read that book too. He also gave her a list of things to do at home after the shopping trip. I really think everyone should read this book.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

anim8r21 said:


> I've started compiling a list of things to grab in the event of emergency. Yes, I know I should buy it ahead of time, but some of us are poor. I figure just before Armageddon, I can max out my credit card and spend the rent money! Timing will be everything!
> So, when the news reports start getting serious, what would be your last minute grabs? Obviously guns, ammo, and canned food, but what else would you go after?
> Maybe unusual things that the sheeple won't trample you for?


How will you know or recognize that moment you call "just before Armageddon"? A maxed out credit card with the rent money gone could cause a personal SHTF situation if you are wrong.

The most important thing you will need can't be placed on a last minute list. Skill are a must and the time to get them is now.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Salt, buy lots and lots of salt!

Use it to barter, salt meats and can veggies. It is SUPER cheap right now and will multiply exponentially in value if a true TEOTWAWKI event occurs.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The list is fine. Let me add that emergency lists always fall down on logistics. Don't just put the list together, but plan the route and the order to select the items on the list. Go to Walmart and do a dry run so that the list shows the first item to get on the top of the list and proceed around the store in an orderly fashion to get the rest. If it's done correctly you can save a lot of time.

You also need to decide if you can get all the items into one kart. If 2 karts is needed then take them when you come through the front door. Will there be enough room in the car or truck for everything?

Even preppers don't address these things all the time, but in an emergency it becomes critical to get in and get out as quickly as possible. The longer you are in the store and on the road adds a lot of unneeded risk.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

anim8r21 said:


> ...Timing will be everything!
> So, when the news reports start getting serious, what would be your last minute grabs? ...


While the Sheeple are fighting each other at the banks, gas stations and Waly-mart and being preyed upon by the Wolfs, I'll be topping off magazines, dropping trees across selected access points to my property, covering the windows, stringing barb wire and charging the in service batteries. Assigning the arriving MAG, bring in any garden produce, dropping tress across the final access point, physical disconnecting utility power to the buildings and praying for guidance.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

alwaysready said:


> Being "poor" is all the more reason to start purchasing the things you will need now. Here is a link to a free poverty prepping download.
> link removed
> 
> How will you know or recognize that moment you call "just before Armageddon"? A maxed out credit card with the rent money gone could cause a personal SHTF situation if you are wrong.
> ...


If you download that book for free from anywhere except Amazon Books you just got a pirated copy. My wife wrote that book and the money she makes on it is used in the support of our family. We don't like people stealing from us and when I find a site giving away stolen books I contact the people they rent it from (the host) and have it shut down.

It's $5.39 for a print copy or $2.99 for the Kindle version on Amazon and worth every penny.

I have a problem with threads like this one. They really illustrate a person's moral character when they make plans on how they will steal from others just because they didn't prepare when they had time to do so. It's really no different than looting. If you are a member or visitor to this site then you understand the need to prepare so get busy doing it. A thief is still a thief no matter how they justify it to themselves. If you'll steal from others you'd steal from me. All you need is a way to justify it in your mind.

If you think you can't afford preps then buy the book. If you come to my place with stolen merchandise or preps you may find yourself dangling from a rope. All you did was deprive an honest person of the things they worked to obtain. You may have deprived them of their life.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

While people are doing their last minute shopping I will be doing this:










Until this:










While this is happening at my house:










And my friends come over to do this:










And this:










While these furry babies wait for dinner:










A dinner which we have because we planned ahead and stocked up on supplies.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

unless you get some damn good inside info .... you'll either be running into a buying binge or one hell of a looting & rioting spree at your WallyWorld and surrounding retail area .... nowhere you want to be - take a vicious Black Friday and multiple by 10X ....

nothing wrong with "last minute" preps - actually stupid if you don't .... but you need to use some smarts and have locations and a safe route pre-planned ... locate those out-of-the-way gas stations/fuel depots, hardware stores, gun stores, lumberyards, feed stores, convenience stores, drug stores, grocery stores ect ect .... if you're really prepared, you'll even know the rural locations for veggies/fruit, eggs, honey, firewood, livestock, ect ect ....


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

SENTRY!!! I want the furry babies!!! * I'm whining here!* pease??????


skeeter....how were we supposed to know that the book was pirated and the link was bad? although I didn't download it. just sayin......


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

First of all, if a nuke goes off seventy-five mile away you won't have 15 to 30 minutes before everyone makes a mad dash to the stores, it will be closer to 15 to 30 seconds. If you are not in the parking lot you will be too late. Second, when that nuke goes off, your example, the credit cards will no longer work. Likewise the cash registers and cash machines will be off line. The banks will not be operating due to computer failure so you will be left with the cash you have on hand. This just saved you from stealing from the credit card company. You probably have already paid your last months rent so do the honorable thing and give your landlord notice. It doesn't have to be a nuke, Ask the people in Greece and Cyprus what it is like when the banks close and you can't get at your money or use your cards.

Any plan that counts on you being faster than everybody else is doomed. The people here may pick up some last minute items if they are available. Most here are not planning on being minutes early but years early. If a dream woke you up early and you knew that the fan was going to turn brown in the afternoon you couldn't buy enough in those few hours. You could do a lot but one car load at a time, then go home and unload it? Buy your gun at the last minute? Pick out the gun, fill out the 4473, wait for the feds to say okay, and pay the bill. What do you think? An hour? More? How long does it take to fill a basket with groceries and run it through the register on a slow day at the store?

The good news is the fan is still turning unimpeded. Don't buy anything that is not on sale but when there is a good sale buy lots. My wife found ground sirloin for $0.99/lb. She came out of the store with six pounds. I sent her back in and she came back with 40# more. Cut back where you can. You don't need that new iPhone! I paid $15 for my phone at AT&T. The phone still rings, I say "yes Dear" and bring home a gallon of milk, the same as on any phone. Eliminate cable and you can save enough each month to buy a months worth of food. Don't eat out and quit buying lattes. Basically, watch every nickel you spend. Yes, you do deserve that shinny new whizbang but you deserve to eat even more.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm always amused at these desperate last minute get stuff theories. Everyone dashes for the retail stores to stock up. It's Hollywood fantasy fiction. How would the entire population know to suddenly stock up on an impending doom? A comet or meteor about to strike in 30 minutes or less?

The catastrophes which strike down civility and the infrastructure do not suddenly arrive and fall upon us. The Great Depression took months to manifest where it was obviously a depression. Greece and Cyprus economic collapse had multiple indicators. 

It is best to learn the subtle and veiled threats to the stability of the infrastructure and to identify those concerns with the same subtly in one's approach to preparations. Prudence was in the people whom departed Pompeii days before Vesuvius erupted. 

Same with the elements which collapse society. The economy, the drought, illegal aliens invasion and occupation, crime and political correctness, political corruption, mass hypnosis and hysteria by the broadcast media, all will have a catastrophic effect on the collapse of order, but for now appear as if they are benign ailments. 

Our Republic has been falling to that point for over twenty years, but the weight of our nation and the momentum of the collapse are monumental and appear slow to stagnant in its momentum.

As others stated on preparations and a strategic plan, follow their advice with a sense of skepticism and urgency.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> If you download that book for free from anywhere except Amazon Books you just got a pirated copy. My wife wrote that book and the money she makes on it is used in the support of our family. We don't like people stealing from us and when I find a site giving away stolen books I contact the people they rent it from (the host) and have it shut down.
> 
> It's $5.39 for a print copy or $2.99 for the Kindle version on Amazon and worth every penny.
> 
> ...


MMM I sincerely apologize to you, your wife and your family. I will edit and remove the link.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> SENTRY!!! I want the furry babies!!! * I'm whining here!* pease??????
> 
> skeeter....how were we supposed to know that the book was pirated and the link was bad? although I didn't download it. just sayin......


I view most "free" downloads as pirated unless it is coming from the publisher. I found one place where over 23,000 free downloads of that book had been given away. I found one site that offered over one hundred prepper books as a package. I personally knew several authors who had pirated works in the package. (And notified them.) I never download anything from Torrents. Most of the stuff coming up on it is pirated.

So, if you aren't downloaing it direct from the pulisher it's probably stolen merchandise. Another thing is if it's available in a pdf it is most likely pirated unless it is being given away by the author.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

alwaysready said:


> MMM I sincerely apologize to you, your wife and your family. I will edit and remove the link.


Apology accepted and thanks for removing the link.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> So, if you aren't downloaing it direct from the pulisher it's probably stolen merchandise. Another thing is if it's available in a pdf it is most likely pirated unless it is being given away by the author.


This statement doesn't include freebies from Amazon, right?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> This statement doesn't include freebies from Amazon, right?


Authors on Amazon often use the free promos. I did once on a book but really could not understand the reasoning. Amazon authors list thousands of free books everyday. They want you to get their books free in the hopes you will later buy other titles from them at regular prices.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

hiwall said:


> Authors on Amazon often use the free promos. I did once on a book but really could not understand the reasoning. Amazon authors list thousands of free books everyday. They want you to get their books free in the hopes you will later buy other titles from them at regular prices.


and if they write well I then do buy other books from them. but I have to say the quality of writing now-a-days is very VERY low. but I suppose thats the pit fall of self publishing. no one to correct them and actually tell them they suc at writing lol


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Amazon is the publisher in most instances. 

Many authors offer free downloads to promote their books. The hope is that people will read it and promote it on websites, etc. You are limited by Amazon in the number of times per month you can do this. Those are legitimate offerings but they'll only be avaiable for 24 hours each time.

I may not publish anymore e-books simply because they are so easy to pirate. 

It's amazing to me that people who would not even consider stealing a book (or music or movie) from a store will readily steal an e-book, etc. over the internet.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> and if they write well I then do buy other books from them. but I have to say the quality of writing now-a-days is very VERY low. but I suppose thats the pit fall of self publishing. no one to correct them and actually tell them they suc at writing lol


I agree on the low quality of many books (self-published and otherwise). What annoys me is reading a title promising everything you need to know about homesteading, survival, etc. then findng out it has only 30 pages in it. !!!!!!!:scratch That tells me the author doesn't know anything about the subject except maybe what they've learned by doing a little research. :dunno:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

OTOH, I've read some excellent self-published books from Amazon. The grammar may be a little off and a few words might be misspelled; however, if the story line is interesting or the content is of value, I'll be happy to write a good review.

I agree one free book may lead to purchased books; however, IMHO, I think it's the reviews that push the book and the author to sell more books. As I've said on every thread with free e-book downloads, the authors (especially our colleagues on this forum) deserve an objective review on Amazon by anyone benefitting from their largess in providing a free book. 

If you feel the need to write a negative review, at least state how the author could have made the book better. If you write a positive review, take a few extra minutes to tell what you liked about the book. I pay attention to reviews and they are a major part of my decision to get the book. 

On a side note: most of the books I've gotten from authors on this board have been excellent. Several of them take the time to put the (fiction) story in a thread and let us have a first read for spelling, grammar, and inconsistencies in the story line and then they go the self-publish route. 

I regret Machinest never took the extra step to self-publish his works on Amazon. I really liked his stories.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been storing/stocking since 2008. I can't think of anything I need that I don't have if I wanted it and could afford it.
However, IF, and that's a big IF, I learn of a disaster on it's way before the 'stupid' crowd( like the idgit next door mowing after just mowing Wednesday!!!)---I'd go and grab every fresh fruit I could carry in a cart to the SUV. LOAD it UP!!


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I've been storing/stocking since 2008. I can't think of anything I need that I don't have if I wanted it and could afford it.
> However, IF, and that's a big IF, I learn of a disaster on it's way before the 'stupid' crowd( like the idgit next door mowing after just mowing Wednesday!!!)---I'd go and grab every fresh fruit I could carry in a cart to the SUV. LOAD it UP!!


ditto on the fresh fruit - also veggies .... while idiots are fighting over that last can of Beanie Weenie go on into the backroom cooler .... grab full cases of both perishables and the eazy to store like the root crops ... you can set up a temp root cellar and start canning if properly stocked ....

those bananas might be the last nanners you ever see ....


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Back in my younger days the elders in the family always had basic food items for just in case, let’s keep in mind that we had no power or running water, we did have a nice outhouse,basic food preservation was primal and the art of preserving was pass down from generation to generation but today we live in a I-phone world and a Mad Max mentality, both by the way are bad, with that been said and having lived through many natural disasters my advice to you is to learn as much as you can about the events that can take place in your neck of the woods, stay inform about issues in your city, a riot can be disruptive, learn skills like canning in order to save money and eat healthier meals ,buy things that the whole family will enjoy, I try survival food and is junk by the way, if you have little ones buy things that will be used by them or food, but don`t overdo it, there is nothing wrong with a weapon ,keep it safe, learn camping skills, outdoor cooking, what I`m trying to emphasize here is to learn as much as you and family can and be sensible about your spending ,after all how many cans of peaches are you going to have .
Good Luck.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

While I am stocked well enough now I would certainly go on a last minute buying spree and pack whatever vehicle I was driving full if I had the opportunity. More food, more deep cycle batteries, more rechargeable batteries, cases of Tanerite, yes even more ammo, more seeds, just my list would fill a big basket.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

In a potential SHTF scenario, Walmart would be the last place I'd be. If it's worth risking my life over, I already have it. I'd be at the feed store outside city limits stocking up on animal feed, seed, any livestock they had for sale, meds, livestock containment supplies, etc. Can't have too much of that stuff. 

A stop at an off the beaten path convenient store for more gas, diesel, oil, milk, & whatever else they had might be worth it. You can keep an eye on what's going on outside & get in & out quickly. 

A stop at the liquor store could be useful as well. There's one close to us & it's outside the city limits so it's not busy & we can see outside. We rarely drink but when SHTF, we might want to drink a little more frequently. At the very least it's good barter.

My primary concern would be to get everyone to our place safe & sound & settled in.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is an article on how to get started for around three hundred dollars. This provides you with enough food and supplies for a month. It also includes stuff like a sleeping bag that you may already have, not need unless you bug out, or can defer. The food items he lists are under fifty bucks per person for a month.

Many people are now waking up to the possibility that the future may not provide the great recovery we all expect it to be. They are begining to sense that something is wrong with the economy and it will not get better. Their first thought is the question, What do I do to protect myself and my family? They usually answer that question with the thought, maybe these preppers aren't so crazy after all. How do you prep with very little money?

Many start answering this question with buy this and buy that but that is not the first step to prepping. Every situation is different so your preps need to reflect your situation. The first thing you need to do is get a legal pad or a note book to write in and answer these basic questions.

Do you own or rent?
Do you live in an apartment or a home with a yard?
Is your home paid for or could you lose it if your income were cut off?
Do you have some place else to go if things get too bad or you lose your home?
Can you plant a garden or fruit trees in your yard?
Can you own livestock or even a few chickens?
How much can you afford per month to buy supplies?
These questions are just a start but they will determine what you will need to get by in a difficult situation.

An apartment dweller will have no need to get seeds and garden tools immediately while it might make perfect sense to someone in the country with a few acres of their own land. If you live in the suburbs and have a small yard you might be able to plant some fruit trees but what happens if you lose your home to foreclosure? Would the money for those trees have been spent better somewhere else? You need to decide what your emergency will involve and what your basic needs will be because of it.

Lets look at an apartment dweller for a minute. They depend on water from the city, food from the grocery store, power for heat, light and cooking and sanitation, all of which has to be brought into the city or pumped out of the city on a continuous basis. If all of these systems shut down for any length of time you are now stranded in a cave on a cliff with a long staircase to traverse each way. Assuming that everyone is in the same situation as you and you are not evicted from your home, what supplies will you need to shelter in place and how long will they last?

Being in an apartment you are limited to the types of supplies you may be able to store. For instance it would be a waste of money to invest in a generator if you know you can't store a 30 day supply of gas. The two primary supplies you need no matter where you are involve water and food. In a system wide failure water would be the first thing you would run out of. You can only live about three days without water so it is a critical storage item. The only problem with water is that it's heavy and takes up a lot of room if you want a several month supply. For someone in an apartment this is out of the question so how do you get around this? The solution has to be to store a small supply and have a plan to resupply what you need. The cheapest way to go is to get a supply of five gallon plastic food grade buckets to store water in. As a secondary storage device get a few thirty gallon trash cans and some food grade liners for them. These can be filled just prior to an emergency if you have any warning. Another secondary storage medium would be your bath tub. This can hold fifty gallons or more to last you quite a while. In addition to storage containers you need to get a good water filter. A gravity fed system is good but a portable reverse osmosis system is better. You may need to forage for water during a long emergency and you don't want to contaminate your clean buckets with unfiltered water that you will have to carry home. Also you will need to filter water in your tub or other container that may not be completely clean. The reason to have some five gallon buckets is that you may need to carry water up to your apartment and more than five gallons is more than most people would be able to handle at one time.

The next thing you need to have on hand is a supply of food. The cheapest things to start off with that will keep you fed are the following items. You might want to get 3lbs of rice, 3lbs of dried beans, 5lbs of cornmeal, 42oz of oatmeal, 2lbs of powdered milk, 26oz of mash potato flakes, 30 packages of ramen noodles and 12 cans of vegetables. All of these things will cost you about $35.00 and provide one person with three meals a day for 30 days. This list is meant to prevent desperation on your part for the least amount of money not necessarily a perfectly balanced menu. A good multivitamin can fill in any shortfalls of this menu. This short list provides you with a reasonable amount of food for a very small investment and all of it will fit in two five gallon containers to allow for easy transport if you decide to relocate with it.

Another item you might want to get depending on your location is a good quality cold weather sleeping bag. This is a must if you are living in a cold climate without a dependable heat source. You can survive in a very cold place for a very long time if you have the means to stay warm and get a good nights sleep.

The next item you should have is a propane stove, at least a single burner unit, and at least a one pound canister of propane for each week for the duration you plan for. This will allow you the means to heat water and cook food and also provide heat on a limited basis. To make your fuel go as far as possible you also want to have a small pressure cooker so you can cook things like beans and rice quickly.

For light you can have a 100 hour liquid paraffin candle that will provide you with 3 hours of light every night for a month. You want to have a large box of strike anywhere matches and a disposable lighter to light your stove and candle. A hand crank LED light with a radio and cell phone charging port would be a good addition to this kit.

The final thing you would need is a sanitation system. With the power off, you might be able to flush your toilet with your water stores but the pumps that carry the sewage away will not be working so the sewer lines will eventually back up. To avoid this you need to have a portable toilet with disposable linings that you can utilize until the power returns or you relocate. A simple totable toilet and a few liners can be had for under thirty dollars. You can also get disposable liners that fit your regular toilet bowl that you can use.

Depending on how much you spend on your sleeping bag and pressure cooker, you can get everything listed here for around three hundred dollars. For that price you would be able to shelter in place for a month. If you increase the amount of food, propane and candles you get, you could shelter in place for months.

Security is not covered here because it is something that could fill an article of its own. These are the basic things you should have for an apartment if you plan to stay in place for any length of time. These limited supplies can be the difference between remaining safe and healthy and becoming desperate. The small quantity of supplies listed here would be easy to relocate with even if you had to travel on foot. In the next article we'll talk about expanded preps for apartments and things for single family homes.

http://www.shtfplan.com/emergency-p...ne-month-survival-plan-for-under-300_03122012


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I tell you, I have seen stores empty and trashed in 30 minutes when crisis occurs. I have seen stores simply shut the doors and send their employees home. I have seen stores being trampled and people using flashlights to locate items in the dark. I have seen people fight over bottles of water and cereal. I have seen people fight over the last working gas pump. Its really really really a good idea to buy a little as you can and check it off your list rather than try and do it in the middle of mayhem and madness. 


Water WATER WATER, shelf stable Food, fuel and hygiene items would be at the top of my list. If you can protect yourself from weather/climate, if you can tend injury, mitigate dehydration/starvation, if you can protect yourself from criminal attack, if you can make yourself mobile, if you can make a fire, light, shelter, if you can cut, bind, cord, dig, if you can receive information and communicate with others, if you can maintain proper hygiene and if you do not give into despair.. you will alot better off than most people.


----------



## ekkis (Dec 28, 2008)

*Condoms*

they're cheap, store a long time and are crucial in difficult times when they become a currency. lessons learned from Kosovo


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

ekkis said:


> *they're cheap*, store a long time and are crucial in difficult times when they become a currency. lessons learned from Kosovo


what is? :scratch


----------



## ekkis (Dec 28, 2008)

Genevieve said:


> what is? :scratch


ah the item was in the subject heading of my post: condoms


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

They're a good hardwear item.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Condoms have a great number of uses beyond what they were designed for but they would make excellent barter items. Condoms can be used to seal rifle barrels in muddy conditions, carry water (a standard condom can carry over 1 gallon), seal off other small items from rain/water, etc.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Evaporated milk. Inexpensive, stores for a long time in the can, and just add water and you have milk. I tried it. Wasn't bad, but wife wouldn't touch it. She'll change her tune when she wants a bowl of Cheerios after SHTF.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

Tweto mentioned plan the route and the order to select the items on the list.Go to Walmart and do a dry run so that the list shows the first item to get on the top of the list and proceed around the store in an orderly fashion to get the rest. If it's done correctly you can save a lot of time...i already do this up to a point.i have a nook color,in which i have a app,that allows me to have a folder for each place that i do buiesness at.i go into each folder and add what im to buy each trip to said store.take walmart for example.i make a complete list of every thing im to buy on my next shopping trip..then i move each item in the list to it's correct location (within the list).this way,i can start at the back part of the store.and work my way to the front.i also add the aisle number/letter with each item that i get.that allows me to do a better job of putting things in their correct order..get a city map.draw a circle of every location you already shop at,and the other places you'll stop at as well.this way.you can plan the quiekest route for all the needed stops.have a complete and separete list of needed items for each stop.this way,thats you have in hand when you go in..


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

jimLE said:


> Tweto mentioned plan the route and the order to select the items on the list.Go to Walmart and do a dry run so that the list shows the first item to get on the top of the list and proceed around the store in an orderly fashion to get the rest. If it's done correctly you can save a lot of time...i already do this up to a point.i have a nook color,in which i have a app,that allows me to have a folder for each place that i do buiesness at.i go into each folder and add what im to buy each trip to said store.take walmart for example.i make a complete list of every thing im to buy on my next shopping trip..then i move each item in the list to it's correct location (within the list).this way,i can start at the back part of the store.and work my way to the front.i also add the aisle number/letter with each item that i get.that allows me to do a better job of putting things in their correct order..get a city map.draw a circle of every location you already shop at,and the other places you'll stop at as well.this way.you can plan the quiekest route for all the needed stops.have a complete and separete list of needed items for each stop.this way,thats you have in hand when you go in..


Good idea, this would help folks with normal shopping too, since the more time you spend in the store, the more $ you spend.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i forgot to mention.i also have a folder within the same app.and within that list,is the name of every business,that we do business with.and that includes the beauty shop my mom goes to.i move everything to the top of that list,where we're gonna go to that day.then i rearrange them where we go. to where we not only cut down on driving time.but we get things done more quickly as well.for example.if we're gonna go to the beauty shop then eat out.then to walmart and academy sport.they'll be in that order.on account we'll be able to take 2 different streets,then onto the loop and head on home..in which we might make 1 to 3 more stops.on account their on our way home...


----------



## TheDude33 (Oct 7, 2015)

You people remember 9/11? Around here, within 10 minutes, the gas went from $3.00 to $8.00. Walmart here was over run with people buying everything they could get at. My wife works returns there. The managers were pulling her returns and using them to restock shelves. The store was basically sold out of everything in a couple of hours. She was home by noon, the store closed. Like one poster said, if you were not in the parking lot at the time, you most likely were not going to get much.
I'm new here, and my wife and I have already learned a lot from all of your posts. We thank you all very much for them. We are stocked for a one year emergency. Food for us and four family members, weapons and ammo likewise. Generator, solar chargers, gas grill, camp stoves, lots of fuel and hundreds of batteries. Our biggest fears are the New Madrid fault. Today's headlines of nuclear weapons grade materials being sold in Moldova to ISIS types. By people who HOPED they would be used against America is very concerning. While we live far from any big cities; places we feel would be primary targets; this could be a very dangerous time for us all.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

jimLE said:


> ....i move everything to the top of that list,where we're gonna go to that day.then i rearrange them where we go. to where we not only cut down on driving time.but we get things done more quickly as well...


Dad taught me the same thing. Didn't have electronic devices back then, mental list. Plan your circular route (as practical) so all of your stops are on the right side of the road. No waste of time trying to cross traffic and safer too.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome TheDude33. Good information about WalMart and 9/11.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay, if the SHTF, and I've got to go to Walmart to make it through...

Somebody, PLEASE, just shoot me.

Just kidding... I'll be in there stocking up on Pop-Tarts!


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

anim8r21 said:


> I've started compiling a list of things to grab in the event of emergency. Yes, I know I should buy it ahead of time, but some of us are poor. I figure just before Armageddon, I can max out my credit card and spend the rent money! Timing will be everything!
> So, when the news reports start getting serious, what would be your last minute grabs? Obviously guns, ammo, and canned food, but what else would you go after?
> Maybe unusual things that the sheeple won't trample you for?


You can get a bottle of aspirin at Walmart for 99c. Reading glasses -- for barter -- at Dollar Tree for $1.00 a pair.....maybe pick up 20 pair for $20 and just put them back in a box. Seeds. I got about 50 packs at Walmart 2 weeks ago for 5c a packet.

ETA: In view of what TheDude said, these should be items you can pick up a few at a time BEFORE tshtf.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

dollar tree is where i bought all of my reading and sun glasses..they have cooking utensils pots n pan and other low dollar stuff there as well..i have reading glasses in each room of the house where their needed..


----------

